# pumilio surprise...



## adiosamigo (Mar 6, 2004)

Today, I went to feed my basti trio and saw a froglet peeking out of one of the broms. Upon further examination, there were four healthy looking froglets hiding around the tank. I have removed three of them so far, but havent been able to corner the fourth. I am not sure how long ago they morphed, as I have been busy with a new baby of my own, but they are about 8-10 mm and are very active. I can't believe how dark red they are. I have had the 2.1 trio for about two years and have seen eggs before, and even tads, but these are the first froglets. The parents were purchased from Patrick Nabors. I keep them in a fifteen tall with three broms, feed f.f. 2-3 times a week, hand mist every day or so to get the broms wet, and use a compact florescent light. I'll try to keep updates on how they are doing, feel free to question. 
 Craig


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Sounds like quite the pleasant surprise. Good luck growing the little guys up.

Bill


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thats really cool. So you have only been feeding FFs to them? What are you feeding the froglets now. Im curious if the froglets have been eating the FFs.


----------



## adiosamigo (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, I have fed the parents springtails on occasion, but not in a while. Since the froglets are pretty good size, I figure they must have been eating the melanagastors, unless the springtails have reproduced in the tank...though I haven't seen any. Since I removed them, I have given them springtails, and I've seen them eat. They are decent size, so I dont doubt they are eating f.f.'s, but I haven't see it.
Craig


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Very cool! You have any pics of the froglets?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Has anyone esle had good luck with 2.1? I deff think 1.2 would be a bad idea but how are people doing woth 2.1. But I hear that it isnt ideal either.


----------



## adiosamigo (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll try to get some pics this weekend and post...so far all is well.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc Torres (May 11, 2010)

Hello adiosamigo,

Do you speak spanish?
I have many questions about dandros but I speak english a little bit.
Thanks...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

So whats your plans for the frog-lets? Are you going to keep them or sell them? Definatly would love to see some pics...nothings cuter than frog-let pics. I am currently in the process of building a 75gal viv for basti's.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

D3monic look at the date of this thread 

Cuauhtemoc Torres is looking for someone to help him communicate. I wish I could help.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww I didnt catch that...

Im sad now 

Isnt there a translation program for this forum? If not try Google translate

Here this should translate the entire website for you.
Aquí debería traducir todo el sitio web para usted http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=en&tl=es&u=http://www.dendroboard.com/

Hope this helps my friend. 

Espero que esto ayude a mi amigo.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

frogface said:


> D3monic look at the date of this thread
> 
> Cuauhtemoc Torres is looking for someone to help him communicate. I wish I could help.


lol


----------

